# spieleentwicklerstudio



## snappz (3. März 2008)

hallo erstmal,
ich hab eine ganz einfache kurze Frage:

Gibt es in München ein Entwicklerstudio für PC-Spiele?


----------



## der_schnitter (3. März 2008)

> Während in Deutschland die Möglichkeiten zur Ausbildung noch vergleichsweise begrenzt sind - neben der Games Academy gibt es einen sechssemestrigen Bachelor-Studiengang "Gamedesign" der Mediadesign-Hochschule für Design und Informatik in Berlin, München und Düsseldorf sowie ein Angebot der Macromedia Fachhochschule der Medien "Digitale Medienproduktion" an verschiedenen Standorten


Hilft dir das?


----------

